# #25071 Tie-jector Work Car



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been trying to find one of these to add to my collection. Plenty are seen -- they all have Pikemaster couplers. I assume they were also produced with normal knuckle couplers. Has anyone seen it this way or am I looking for something that was never made?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't know the answer bro...Yes I do!! Made from1961-1964, so your SOL.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The photo fo the one shown on Bob Graves Gallery seems to show knuckle couplers. Of course whoever provided that pic could have swapped trucks too.


----------

